# LOST ON WHAT TO DO :(



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

I took Juno to her evaluation. I don't want to name the company because I don't want to do any drama but in short
they said my dog ''is no better than a craiglist dog'' and I think because she was mainly basing it on my breeders.
Heres what Happend. I got there late so our session was only 20 min. She had us walk around and then she had me walk away and then asked a TON about her breeder and her parents titles. 
She brought out her a flirt and started playing with her.
Eval lady said she has prey drive but has no natural drive to bite. She said she did take into consideration that is was hot. (all black gsd) but contuined to say if i had gotten an import mal then he wouldve given me his all. :/ 
Honestly the whole thing kinda just made me feel down. Her pedigree is outstanding to say its not in her natural ability bugs me a bit. 
Do I listen to the eval lady and just not? I Really wanted to do bite sports.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

What’s her pedigree?
Some dogs don’t “wake up” and show more drive until later. My dog was one of those sleepers. Between months 2-5 I was concerned she wouldn’t have the drive to do a sport (didn’t know which at the time) but when she hit 6 or 7 months she was like a different dog! She had a lot more drive and became even more fun to work. We’re now preparing for our BH this fall. I’d personally want to get a second opinion on your dog to see what another trainer has to say. Don’t give up!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Evaluation for what?


----------



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

It's not the best pedigree there is but I love the dogs in it and I find it outstanding. 

*

Dyce Von Schone Stadt*
Bachneusohns Treu Drache


----------



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

Gwyllgi said:


> Evaluation for what?


Bite sports.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Etsk9s said:


> Bite sports.


Ah, OK.
Post her pedigree.

Just seen it.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

lol that pedigree should be fine for drive and sport.
How old is your dog? Sounds like the dog is a few months old.


----------



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

EMH said:


> lol that pedigree should be fine for drive and sport.
> How old is your dog? Sounds like the dog is a few months old.


She's 14 weeks. 
I thought it was a little too soon to just say she won't ever have the ability for it.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Etsk9s said:


> She's 14 weeks.
> I thought it was a little too soon to just say she won't ever have the ability for it.


Some pups may have it at 14 weeks. Mine was 10 months before she shown interest in a tug or bite sleeve.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm dying...the trainer wrote the puppy off as crap at 14 weeks? Oh goodness...where do these people come from?  

where are you located? We can suggest clubs/ trainers for you.


----------



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I'm dying...the trainer wrote the puppy off as crap at 14 weeks? Oh goodness...where do these people come from?
> 
> where are you located? We can suggest clubs/ trainers for you.


I live in Portland Oregon! I'm new to the whole sport world. I've had a dog but it was all games and not serious. I wanna be serious with it now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok so first, I found it. You want PSA. PSA is dominated by Mal's and GSD's mature differently. My IGP helper works PSA and mal's. We had a long discussion on that. 

Second, are you stuck on PSA? Any interest in American Schutzhund or IGP?

At 14 weeks, you should be working on engagement, obedience and tracking. Starting dogs to early in bitework can creates conflict. I test them before or after teething and then put them up until they are 9-10 months.


----------



## Etsk9s (5 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> ok so first, I found it. You want PSA. PSA is dominated by Mal's and GSD's mature differently. My IGP helper works PSA and mal's. We had a long discussion on that.
> 
> Second, are you stuck on PSA? Any interest in American Schutzhund or IGP?
> 
> At 14 weeks, you should be working on engagement, obedience and tracking. Starting dogs to early in bitework can creates conflict. I test them before or after teething and then put them up until they are 9-10 months.


No I'm not stuck on PSA! I'm open to shutzhund. The lady said she wouldn't be good at ANY bite sports. The reason I took the eval was because I wanted to join the club and they want to eval your dog first before doing classes. 
I don't want to join there's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

here are the IGP clubs in your region


http://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2022&cm=08&re=pnw


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Etsk9s said:


> No I'm not stuck on PSA! I'm open to shutzhund. The lady said she wouldn't be good at ANY bite sports. The reason I took the eval was because I wanted to join the club and they want to eval your dog first before doing classes.
> I don't want to join there's.


so they eval a baby and wash them then? rofl I bet they go thru a lot of dogs.

contact the clubs on the USCA page. You can also look at gsdca and see what is available. Join the IPG pages on facebook too.

IPO Training
Search IPO, Schutzhund and IGP. you'll come up with a lot of page! You can make contacts thru there and find groups too. Don't be afraid to drive! I'm 3 hours from my club. It's more important to be with the right people than have poor training.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It's much easier to blame the dog and the owner than to face the fact that one is a poor trainer. A good trainer is a good trainer no matter what the dog is. A poor trainer isn't up for the task and blames the dog. She (or he) probably would blame the dog for peeing in the house because she didn't take it out, too. 

Find another trainer.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

100% check out other clubs. Some of the heavy Mal clubs and “trainers” out there do some of the stupidest $h!t I’ve ever seen with puppies. I hate it! Check out clubs from various sports. You don’t have to stick to that sport a lot of the foundation is the same. So look for a club that actually understands how to build young dogs. Not just import them. IGP clubs may be your best bet. They know how to build GSD’s. A lot of that foundation work can be shifted to PSA or other sports as you go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm always baffled why people expect puppies to come out of the womb kicking ass and and taking names. Just teach them about life first and let them mature. So much stupid going on with puppies in bite sports. 

Work on building foundation...obedience, drive, scentwork/tracking. These should be games and desensitizing them to things. My young dog is pretty sensitive to me so I need to teach him to do things like hold the ball even when he's not in drive. It's all games and rewards. I started shaping the dumbbell just to teach him to pick up and hold things. Introducing stress very small pieces at a time and allowing him to work thru it at his pace. You don't need to dump a puppy right into the lion's den and let him fight for survival. Teach him life skills first  

He's 7 months now. We were supposed to be doing his FIRST bitework session today except all my dogs are sick so it probably won't happen until October now. And he will be just fine for it. Letting them mature is never a wrong choice.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I'm always baffled why people expect puppies to come out of the womb kicking ass and and taking names. Just teach them about life first and let them mature. So much stupid going on with puppies in bite sports.
> 
> Work on building foundation...obedience, drive, scentwork/tracking. These should be games and desensitizing them to things. My young dog is pretty sensitive to me so I need to teach him to do things like hold the ball even when he's not in drive. It's all games and rewards. I started shaping the dumbbell just to teach him to pick up and hold things. Introducing stress very small pieces at a time and allowing him to work thru it at his pace. You don't need to dump a puppy right into the lion's den and let him fight for survival. Teach him life skills first
> 
> He's 7 months now. We were supposed to be doing his FIRST bitework session today except all my dogs are sick so it probably won't happen until October now. And he will be just fine for it. Letting them mature is never a wrong choice.



seriously! I get so sick of the puppy on a bite while streamers and are going, milk jugs with rocks everywhere flying and the “decoy” tossing the puppy around like “look how cool it is”. No you’re a dumba$$ who is potentially ruining a nice puppy. I can’t stand it!!!!

People doing have patience for dogs anymore. On my police dog side of things, we are placing dogs with agencies between 10-18mo. It’s crazy and not ideal. But thats what agencies want. At this point if we have a 2 year old they ask what’s wrong with it and why we’ve had it so long. Just insane! I have a 12mo dutchie at my house now that my partner wants to wash out of our program. I want to give him more time. We know he’s from slow maturing lines, he’s not bad, just not great. So I said instead of washing him I’d just take him home, treat him as my own dog and in 8mo we will reevaluate him. I think he’ll be fine. I really don’t want another dog here, but I don’t want to wash a potentially nice dog for no reason.


----------



## Kane1111 (5 mo ago)

Don’t take what she said to heart shepherds are great dogs Highly intelligent super motivated lol I half to laugh I have a Craigslist dog I made sure mom and dad were on sight when I look at him I have to say I’m impressed with this breed I worked with him along with my lab he new all his commands by 16 weeks I didn’t care about paperwork mine is more for protection and a family dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> seriously! I get so sick of the puppy on a bite while streamers and are going, milk jugs with rocks everywhere flying and the “decoy” tossing the puppy around like “look how cool it is”. No you’re a dumba$$ who is potentially ruining a nice puppy. I can’t stand it!!!!
> 
> People doing have patience for dogs anymore. On my police dog side of things, we are placing dogs with agencies between 10-18mo. It’s crazy and not ideal. But thats what agencies want. At this point if we have a 2 year old they ask what’s wrong with it and why we’ve had it so long. Just insane! I have a 12mo dutchie at my house now that my partner wants to wash out of our program. I want to give him more time. We know he’s from slow maturing lines, he’s not bad, just not great. So I said instead of washing him I’d just take him home, treat him as my own dog and in 8mo we will reevaluate him. I think he’ll be fine. I really don’t want another dog here, but I don’t want to wash a potentially nice dog for no reason.



K9 trainers think Dog differently.  I love talking to my friend who trains and sells them. Phh...you probably know Nick. You say exactly the same things. LOL What he looks for, what washes them but they will still be a great sport dog, etc. I have a young dog here that is going to be slow to mature. His sister is on fire. Him? He likes my lap best and he likes to hurl his body thru the air. But i see glimpses...all I have to do is not be hard and mess him up. I told my friend that Faren just throws out behaviors. She's twitchy. Training a behavior is easy. Getting her to THINK while maintaining the behavior is not. Seger was my first - I just don't remember with him because I didn't know enough to even look for behaviors. That made me impatient with this puppy and unsure about his potential. But I see glimpses and those glimpses continue to get stronger. It takes him longer to learn but you can literally see him thinking. Just lying there thinking and then he gets up and does the right thing. Just let them mature. I read a post from Mike Sweeney recently "there is no race to IGP3".

You don't get a prize for getting there early. You'll just break a lot of dogs on the way.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> K9 trainers think Dog differently.  I love talking to my friend who trains and sells them. Phh...you probably know Nick. You say exactly the same things. LOL What he looks for, what washes them but they will still be a great sport dog, etc. I have a young dog here that is going to be slow to mature. His sister is on fire. Him? He likes my lap best and he likes to hurl his body thru the air. But i see glimpses...all I have to do is not be hard and mess him up. I told my friend that Faren just throws out behaviors. She's twitchy. Training a behavior is easy. Getting her to THINK while maintaining the behavior is not. Seger was my first - I just don't remember with him because I didn't know enough to even look for behaviors. That made me impatient with this puppy and unsure about his potential. But I see glimpses and those glimpses continue to get stronger. It takes him longer to learn but you can literally see him thinking. Just lying there thinking and then he gets up and does the right thing. Just let them mature. I read a post from Mike Sweeney recently "there is no race to IGP3".
> 
> You don't get a prize for getting there early. You'll just break a lot of dogs on the way.


Possibly, Nick who?

With Terra I was rushing a lot. I only had her a limited time and just wanted to get on a trial field as much as possible. I picked her up and two weeks later we were in a trial field lol. She had some foundation work, but had just been sitting in someone’s yard for a couple years. So grabbed her and put three titles on her in 6 weeks. First two were ugly. By the last one we actually took 1st lol.

With Kimber I really wanted to prove something. So by 2 1/2 she had 9 titles on her. But then what? We were competing in the 3’s before 3. It was dumb lol.

With Areli I just wanted to get the entry titles out of the way early. So I did her FO and she was entered for her PDC, then I sold her.

Estelle, I’m going waaaaay slow. Honestly she may never see a trial field. I’m just burned out of sports. She checks so many boxes. Does everything 100%. She’s just no where near trial ready. She’s still really young though. So I’ll just keep chipping away things and see where we go.

Maybe I’ll get the drive for sports again. We just gave one of our young trainers a really nice GSD for her to do sport with. So maybe she’ll light a fire under me again. This girl just wants to trial. She’d grab any random dog from our police dog program and enter it in a trial just to get experience. 19 years old and she’s just loving this stuff. She’s decoying and entering every trial around with any random dog she can get her hands on. We happened to get a nice GSD that we were going to sell, but decided he could be her official sport dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@mycobraracr Every dog I get, there is a piece that i failed badly on the previous dog and every dog teaches me something. Seger was my first and he trained me. But I failed in the fronts. His journey was incredible. One trial at a time, working on filling the holes and went farther than I ever thought but not as far as he could have. He taught me to be my dog's advocate and doubt the doubters not the dog...they ain't nothin' to me. 

Faren's task to learn in life is tracking and thinking...but she has perfect fronts! So much pressure that I put on myself because of hte agreement with the breeder. Never again. It's ruined the joy of training with her. 

Lethal's will be drive building. I've never had to do that before. I don't own him but he'll stay as long as his orthos are good and drives develop. No pressure for the owner. I could enter basket weaving with him if that was his talent and she wouldn't care. Each one teaches me something. But i've found the pressure of competition takes the joy out of the journey for me. So Lethal is helping me find center again. <3


----------

